# JTree zu XML



## FoundYa (20. Okt 2008)

Hallo, habe Verständnisschwierigkeiten bei meinem DefaultMutableTreeNode Objekt:
Und zwar habe ich eine eigene Klasse 

CmyDefTree extends DefaultMutableTreeNode

Diese Klasse habe ich noch nicht weiter erweitert.

Folgender Code macht Probleme:


```
CmyDefTree temp1 = null;
CmyDefTree temp2 = null;
			
Enumeration children = MyXMLJTree.GetRootNode().children(); 								
 if (children.hasMoreElements()) {

	CmyDefTree temp1= (CmyDefTree )children.nextElement();	      //hier funktioniert es	
        
        Enumeration secChildren = temp1.children();
        if (secChildren .hasMoreElements()) {
			temp2 = (CmyDefTree)secChildren.nextElement();   //hier Fehler
			}
}
```

Der Fehler lautet:

javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode cannot be cast to xmlhandler.CmyDefTree 

Warum funktioniert es einmal, und dann nicht mehr? Hat irgendwer eine Idee?

Vielen Vielen Dank


----------



## FoundYa (20. Okt 2008)

Wenn ich die Klasse nicht ableite, sondern direkt DefaultMutableTreeNode verwende
funktioniert es übrigens.... :?  :?  :?  :?  ???:L  :bahnhof:


----------



## FoundYa (20. Okt 2008)

Wie (fast) immer lag das Problem 50cm vor dem PC  :lol: 

Wenn man ein Klasse ableitet sollte man auch im ganzen Verlauf die abgeleitete
Klasse verwenden, und nicht mal die dann wieder die   

sprach der Frosch und sprang in den Mixer...


----------

